# No iPhones.



## caesar17 (Sep 16, 2016)

wth / I applied a few weeks ago and I guess I made it to the next step. The email said must have Android device , no iPhones app is not iOS compatible. 

Ok, that's about ridiculous, as I only have an iPhone. Weird.


----------



## immedina (Apr 26, 2016)

I also have an iPhone and started with a prepaid android. Then added it to my post paid mobile account.


----------



## caesar17 (Sep 16, 2016)

Good idea. I'll look into that.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

It says only android but Amazon is slowly supporting IPhone at some fulfillment centers.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Chargr said:


> It says only android but Amazon is slowly supporting IPhone at some fulfillment centers.


Anyone know if dla3/commerce accepts iphone? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

When I was choosing locations, commerce wasn't on the list. I only had SM, redondo beach and N. LA.

Not sure if that means anything as I was hoping to get commerce.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Chargr said:


> When I was choosing locations, commerce wasn't on the list. I only had SM, redondo beach and N. LA.
> 
> Not sure if that means anything as I was hoping to get commerce.


That's a bummer, man. I could use N. LA. If only we could switch. Commerce is far and a lot of traffic from my direction.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> That's a bummer, man. I could use N. LA. If only we could switch. Commerce is far and a lot of traffic from my direction.


I wouldn't mind switching, there's either no work here or it's very competitive. 2 days trying and nothing.

I've read here that sometimes when you log in the app may ask you to switch locations if you like..


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Once you sign up for an Android App, they'll send you a survey to beta the iPhone App. But it's greater functionality for Android because of how Apple locks down Enterprise Apps. They require special permissions to function on iOS. Being Android only has allowed Amazon to control who gets and uses the app.

I haven't driven for Flex yet, but I have been approved and have the IOS beta app. It's mainly for PrimeNOW, not standard deliveries.


----------

